# Fake Benefit?



## romi79_2008 (Jan 22, 2010)

I`ve been lately looking into benefit blushes, they look lovely and I want to try some( a little late I know)In my country they cost around 45$ so I`ve been looking on ebay
And they have very nice prices, starting from 9$ with free international shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this deal looks to good to be true, especially because most of the sellers are from hong kong or china and I started to wonder, did they made fake blushes? 
What do you think
Benefit Powderazzi powder set Hoola Dallas CORALista BN - eBay (item 180458740378 end time Jan-22-10 10:58:34 PST)
Benefit Dandelion Face Powder Blush Pink "Perk-Me-Up" - eBay (item 170434837705 end time Jan-22-10 15:35:38 PST)


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't looked at the links yet, but I know for sure that fake Benefit products do exist on ebay.
I would suggest getting them off the Benefit website, it's cheaper, they post worldwide and the shipping seems pretty reasonable (also free if you spend $115 or more). Plus they have free gifts and samples!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 22, 2010)

Neither of those sellers have any feedback - that right there is a deal breaker for me! And they're using stock photos - atleast take real ones.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jan 22, 2010)

Benefit isn't that cheap anywhere. Not even nine dollars for a Benefit blush is way too good to be true, and what Junkie said, no feedback and stock photos. Stock photos = definite no no.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes, exactly what i was thinking too, I just wanted to know if anyone actually saw/bought fake benefit


----------



## Teex (Jan 24, 2010)

I've bought a fake Benefit Coralista. The seller had over 2000 feedback and not even 5 negative ones claiming they were fake. I've seen people claim products sold in department stores (Chanel, Lancome ect.) were fake, so I thought my odds were pretty good. 

The packaging was really believable. But the product itself was a glitter bomb. I wouldn't risk it. Try ACW or Strawberrynet.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 1, 2010)

There's a ton of fake Benefit on eBay sadly. 

If the seller has a real photo and you have a good eye you can compare them with photos from Benefit and Sephora because the fakes aren't that good. Look into small details and finish. (I'm talking about the powder box)


----------



## jad3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmm I've seen cheap Benefit on ebay, but its so hard to tell if theyre fakes as the sellers use stock photos or the product looks identical. I wanted to buy some posietint as it seemed too good to be true :s


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 23, 2010)

I do believe there is actually fake Benefit on ebay. It used to all be genuine, but it's not anymore.

This girl's blog has a post on it: How to spot a fake Benefit  Lululabella’s Blog

I guess the same rules we use when evaluating MAC sellers can also be used for evaluating Benefit sellers. A lot of these sellers have copious amounts of the same blushes, and they're selling them for dirt cheap. I wouldn't touch any of those with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## Vanistar (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you Know this seller in Ebay* Keelykeely2009*?. He sells Erase paste concealer very cheap. It's very weird..


----------

